# Brooklyn, NYC Barbeque contest.



## BrooklynQ (Jan 22, 2006)

Saturday March 25, 2006
Sheepshead Bay Brooklyn

Benefit for St. Mark Sports Association, non-profit, non-sectarian sports program with special olympics basketball team.

One day contest. Non- sanctioned. Cash prizes and trophies.

4 categories
Dessert contest on top of the 4 other categories

Details to follow. Space is limited - hell it's Brooklyn - Mark your calendars now!


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 23, 2006)

I might still be hungover from St Paddy's Day.. but I'm dragging my ass there come rain or come shine!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 24, 2006)

I can't make it, I'll be in Myrtle Beach playing golf. I'm gonna have a chance to meet Cappy also!


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I can't make it, I'll be in Myrtle Beach playing golf. I'm gonna have a chance to meet Cappy also!


You going to come see me also? :grin: 
You should wait a month and come to SOTB.  8-[


----------

